# Tally Ho call reed material



## winston61 (Sep 15, 2011)

Hello to all-

Whilst practicing today I managed to bend and crease the reed in my brand new Tally Ho call. Can someone please tell what type of material the reed is made from and how I can replace it? Is it something special or can I just trace and cut out some sort of plastic sheet I have around? Thanks to all.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Don't quote me, but I believe they are more than likely Mylar reeds. You can get replacements here- http://www.allpredatorcalls.com/products/Tally-Ho-Replacement-Reed-Pack.html
Or you could just cut a replica from different materials and try it out. At the price APC is asking for a three pack of reeds, I think I would just order them up. Matter of fact, I think I'll just do that. My Tally is getting a little worn out. Nice to hear that someone other than myself enjoys the Tally-Ho. A great call, it is my go to call of choice.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Not mylar, its a bit different material. Id just order some.
Mark


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Thanks Mark, I just ordered a make-over for my Tally too. Thought I might even get one of those brown ones for the matching set, so I also threw in one of those. Mine was a hand-me-down from a predator hunting buddy and had seen it's share of the hunt, looked a little peak-ed, but with the new reed and block, it should go from peak-ed to perky.


----------



## winston61 (Sep 15, 2011)

After I posted, I looked again at the back of the card that came with the call. There was a telephone number at the bottom. I called and talked to a very nice fellow who took my name and address and said he would send me a couple of reeds. You are correct about the reed not being mylar. I measured the thickness and it was .019". The thickest mylar I could find was .014". Well, problem solved. Thanks to all.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Jay Nistetter is a first class guy who runs a first class operation.


----------



## Lonehowl (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah, they are a phenolic material, a little stiffer /heavier than mylar. It gives a different type of sound too.
Mark


----------

